# Happy Verdi's 199th Birthday!



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

Let the bicentennial build-up begin! 

What are your Verdi plans for the bicentennial year?


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

Mine (so far):
Simon Boccanegra in Chicago (next week!)
Rigoletto in Milan (next month!)
Rigoletto in Chicago (dress rehearsal) 
Giovanna d'Arco at Chicago Opera Theater (next fall)
Met HD Broadcasts of Otello, Ballo, Aida, and Rigoletto


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Cavaradossi said:


> Mine (so far):
> Simon Boccanegra in Chicago (next week!)
> Rigoletto in Milan (next month!)
> Rigoletto in Chicago (dress rehearsal)
> ...


  Very VERY envious!!!! Especially the Rigoletto in Milan. If you have time while you're in Milan I'd recommend a visit to Mantova, easy to get to on the train from Stazione Centrale. And you must visit Casa Verdi (if you haven't already been there) & pay your respects at great man's tomb.

Considering that Verdi is my favourite composer I feel a bit ashamed that I haven't got any Verdi opera trips planned yet. Hopefully ROH will do something in the autumn.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

New Zealand Opera haven't announced their plans yet so I'll have to see,


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

sospiro said:


> Very VERY envious!!!! Especially the Rigoletto in Milan. If you have time while you're in Milan I'd recommend a visit to Mantova, easy to get to on the train from Stazione Centrale. And you must visit Casa Verdi (if you haven't already been there) & pay your respects at great man's tomb.
> 
> Considering that Verdi is my favourite composer I feel a bit ashamed that I haven't got any Verdi opera trips planned yet. Hopefully ROH will do something in the autumn.


Well I must admit the Milan Rigoletto was just dumb luck and it's more about the combination of Gustavo Dudamel (whose ebullient conducting I've seen a few times here in Chicago) and Vittorio Grigolo (who I've only seen on film/video) than Verdi. It just happened to coincide with my Zurich stopover - "only" four hours (each way) out of my way, but I expect it to be worth it. That it is classic Verdi from the Italian rep is just an added bonus.

I'll only be in Milan ~5 hours altogether. We sought out Casa Verdi on our visit last year, didn't make it there but stumbled across and into the hotel (D'ville, now Hotel Verdi) where Verdi spent his final hours.


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

mamascarlatti said:


> New Zealand Opera haven't announced their plans yet so I'll have to see,


Aha... I guess the "down under" season runs opposite the Northern Hemisphere season?

The October birthday corresponds to very beginning of the opera/symphony season here, so gives an excuse to spread the Verdi-palooza over two seasons. I'm counting on a Verdi season-opener next fall at the Chicago Lyric Opera - going to hope for (and predict) Don Carlo, which we haven't seen here in over 20 years. The CSO has already given us a Requiem and Otello in the few years since Ricardo Muti took over. They seem to be focussing on Wagner this season, but I fully expect they will be giving Verdi his due next season as well.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I have tickets to see Otello twice next month, then Traviata and Falstaff next year.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Cavaradossi said:


> Aha... I guess the "down under" season runs opposite the Northern Hemisphere season?
> 
> The October birthday corresponds to very beginning of the opera/symphony season here, so gives an excuse to spread the Verdi-palooza over two seasons. I'm counting on a Verdi season-opener next fall at the Chicago Lyric Opera - going to hope for (and predict) Don Carlo, which we haven't seen here in over 20 years. The CSO has already given us a Requiem and Otello in the few years since Ricardo Muti took over. They seem to be focussing on Wagner this season, but I fully expect they will be giving Verdi his due next season as well.


"Season" is a rather optimistic way of describing 2 operas a year:lol:. But they don't announce their next year's offerings until the end of this year's run - next week is the time.


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

mamascarlatti said:


> "Season" is a rather optimistic way of describing 2 operas a year:lol:. But they don't announce their next year's offerings until the end of this year's run - next week is the time.


Oh you poor thing! But then I suppose living in New Zealand has other compensations. Here's hoping they pick some good ones for you.


----------



## dionisio (Jul 30, 2012)

Don't forget that Verdi's bicentennial year is also Wagner's.

Look up for 2012/2013 season at the alla Scala!

http://www.teatroallascala.org/en/season/opera-ballet/2012-2013/opera-ballet.html

If you know more opera houses which will commemorate these two geniuses bicentennial year, share!


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 8, 2012)

At the moment I am really into Richard Wagner's operas, but haven't yet heard any of Verdi's - even though he is considered Wagner's major contemporary rival as an opera producer. Would anyone make me a recommendation for what to listen to first from Verdi?


----------



## dionisio (Jul 30, 2012)

Squirrel said:


> At the moment I am really into Richard Wagner's operas, but haven't yet heard any of Verdi's - even though he is considered Wagner's major contemporary rival as an opera producer. Would anyone make me a recommendation for what to listen to first from Verdi?


Welcome! Be careful and try not to go on comparing these two. It's a stupid comparison. Normally there's always, specially when we are discovering a composer, the temptation for comparison. You'll not enjoy Verdi, if you do.

La traviata (i'd advise Kleiber's recording) and Rigoletto (Kubelik's recording with Fischer-Diskau) (and Nabucco) are the first i'd advise anyone to start with.

I'd leave Il trovatore (which i'm not very keen of it), Aida, Macbeth, La Forza and Un Ballo for later.

Lastly, Don Carlo, Otello and Falstaff for last.

And don't forget to hear is Requiem and his string quartet also.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> At the moment I am really into Richard Wagner's operas, but haven't yet heard any of Verdi's - even though he is considered Wagner's major contemporary rival as an opera producer. Would anyone make me a recommendation for what to listen to first from Verdi?


Hello Squirrel & a belated welcome to the forum. Verdi is my favourite composer & I would hesitate to recommend a particular opera & even more difficult to then recommend one version.



dionisio said:


> Welcome! Be careful and try not to go on comparing these two. It's a stupid comparison. Normally there's always, specially when we are discovering a composer, the temptation for comparison. You'll not enjoy Verdi, if you do.
> 
> La traviata (i'd advise Kleiber's recording) and Rigoletto (Kubelik's recording with Fischer-Diskau) (and Nabucco) are the first i'd advise anyone to start with.
> 
> ...


You see I disagree with dionisio! _La traviata_ is way down on my list & I think this _Rigoletto_ is the best by miles!










I think _Il trovatore_ is fantastic & the French _Don Carlos_ is sublime. And so is _Otello_ & _Macbeth_! But my favourite Verdi & my favourite opera of all time is _Simon Boccanegra_.

You can't go wrong with this recording & this DVD.

















I hope you enjoy your exploration of Verdi.


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

dionisio said:


> Don't forget that Verdi's bicentennial year is also Wagner's.
> 
> Look up for 2012/2013 season at the alla Scala!
> 
> ...


Yeah, I thought about Wagner too, but I didn't want to steal our all our resident Wagnerians' (magic) fire.

Holy Cow! Out of 15 productions at La Scala, 7 are Verdi and 6 are Wagner. I don't know anywhere that is going to that extent. I love their slogan: "A season like this only comes along every 100 years".

Here for the 2012/13 season, the Chicago Lyric is giving us 2 Verdi and 1 Wagner out of 8 productions. That's a fairly standard season for them, bicentennial or not.


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

Squirrel said:


> At the moment I am really into Richard Wagner's operas, but haven't yet heard any of Verdi's - even though he is considered Wagner's major contemporary rival as an opera producer. Would anyone make me a recommendation for what to listen to first from Verdi?


I would say La Traviata too, or Aida. I agree with dionisio to avoid trying to compare composers. However, if you really enjoy Wagner, you _might_ like a plunge into the deep end with Don Carlo.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> "Season" is a rather optimistic way of describing 2 operas a year:lol:. But they don't announce their next year's offerings until the end of this year's run - next week is the time.


That's about the same situation I'm facing here, except that our local opera company manages four productions a year. So I have an _Aida_ in my future, at any rate.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

dionisio said:


> Welcome! Be careful and try not to go on comparing these two. It's a stupid comparison. Normally there's always, specially when we are discovering a composer, the temptation for comparison. You'll not enjoy Verdi, if you do.
> 
> La traviata (i'd advise Kleiber's recording) and Rigoletto (Kubelik's recording with Fischer-Diskau) (and Nabucco) are the first i'd advise anyone to start with.
> 
> ...


What? No love for Macbeth or Falstaff? Certainly Macbeth is by no means Verdi's greatest opera, but it has some really, really fun moments. I mean, how can you now just love a character with an aria like this:





And Falstaff is quite simply a great opera, his greatest in my opinion, and I find it's also a great starting point. It's quick and has some truly glorious music. Also, for someone coming from Wagner, this and Otello, both being through-composed, should provide a 'smoother' transition. And, in addition, there is a comic fugue in Falstaff. That automatically makes it great.


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 8, 2012)

I am sure the people who have warned me about comparing Wagner with Verdi are being very wise, but as they may have guessed, as someone who has just really gotten into Wagner (after having previously not listened much to classical music), I find it challenging at the moment not to compare all the other composers I hear to Wagner and find them wanting! Will try to take the advice to heart, although to be honest it may take a little while yet before I grow out of the compare-it-to-Wagner habit .


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

You folks have given me a great reason to fire up my bluray player and watch a few opera disks I haven't gotten to yet!


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> I am sure the people who have warned me about comparing Wagner with Verdi are being very wise, but as they may have guessed, as someone who has just really gotten into Wagner (after having previously not listened much to classical music), I find it challenging at the moment not to compare all the other composers I hear to Wagner and find them wanting! Will try to take the advice to heart, although to be honest it may take a little while yet before I grow out of the compare-it-to-Wagner habit .


Yeah I find it tends to be like comparing various light beers to an 18 year old scotch.


----------



## dionisio (Jul 30, 2012)

Couchie said:


> Yeah I find it tends to be like comparing various light beers to an 18 year old scotch.


Ouch! (...and i have to write someting more to have a post with more than 10 letters)


----------



## dionisio (Jul 30, 2012)

sospiro said:


> You see I disagree with dionisio! _La traviata_ is way down on my list & I think this _Rigoletto_ is the best by miles!


I'm sorry i didn't understand what it is our disagreement? The choices or the recordings?

I think La traviatta is always a good start point for anyone who wants to hear an opera. The plot is simple, everybody understands it, there's great verdian music, some cool hits (for beginners) and there's no need for an imediate analysis (for beginners).

Rigoletto is one of my favourites of all opera. I would dare to say that in Rigoletto everything is perfectly balanced and everytime i hear it i discover something new. The plot is deeper than La traviatta but i think it's also a good kick-off.

Other operas like Aida, although widely appreciated for its _grand opera_ style, i'd advise anyone to leave them for later.

The problem for me, about Il trovatore, is, as i've said somewhere in this forum, is the plot. Simply as that.


----------



## dionisio (Jul 30, 2012)

Aksel said:


> What? No love for Macbeth or Falstaff? Certainly Macbeth is by no means Verdi's greatest opera, but it has some really, really fun moments. I mean, how can you now just love a character with an aria like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's always love for Verdi! hehehehe

But i'd save the best for last


----------



## Hesoos (Jun 9, 2012)

Macbeth is one of my Verdi's favorites...But I don't like much Falstaff, it's funny and nice but not great (for me! Some people say that the best Verdi's operas are Otello and Falstaff... I don't agree)


----------

